# Save 10% this weekend on everything! :)



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey people, just an offer for this bank holiday weekend for you.

Save 10% on everything on our website! just use code BH10 :thumb:
Enjoy 









www.gingernutsshaving.com


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the orders up to yet people!!!

Cheers Ryan :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

New Edwin jagger and a few other bits ordered last night. Can't wait :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

stangalang said:


> New Edwin jagger and a few other bits ordered last night. Can't wait :thumb:


Cheers Matt! Thank you very much! :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Just been to the site to order another couple of Sandlewood shaving creams and they're out of stock. Any idea when you'll get some more?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Order Placed, been wanting to delve into the world of the DE razor for a while and this offer sealed it. Thanks Ginger Nuts!


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheers for the order JBirchy


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Order placed for the don, looking forward to throwing the fusion away.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Rundie said:


> Just been to the site to order another couple of Sandlewood shaving creams and they're out of stock. Any idea when you'll get some more?


:tumbleweed:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Rundie said:


> :tumbleweed:


Sorry mate did not see your post.

should be here friday


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Got to say, the Don kit is awesome, best shave I've had. Massive thumbs up and thanks for a great service, don't know why I waited so long.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Hi Ryan, can you tell me when you will have the feather blades in stock please.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Now Davo just added them 

Thanks Ryan.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks Ryan i will place an order.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Sorry mate did not see your post.
> 
> should be here friday


Just ordered two tubs of Sandlewood shaving cream :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks Rundie! Will have them in the post first thing


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

GNshaving said:


> Thanks Rundie! Will have them in the post first thing


Arrived today, superb service yet again :thumb: Thanks for the extra pack of blades too


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Rundie said:


> Arrived today, superb service yet again :thumb: Thanks for the extra pack of blades too


Thanks very much for the feedback :thumb:

And no problems at all, Enjoy


----------

